# Point of Sale System for Online Store (for Macs)



## dougm (Dec 11, 2009)

I am launching a small apparel business in the coming months. We will be doing a few events, but most of our sales will come from online sales. I am looking for a good point of sale system for keeping up to date on inventory. 

My first option was Intuit's POS system, but it doesn't work on Macs. Any ideas?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Point of Sale System for Online Store*

What shopping cart are you planning on using? If you choose one with inventory management. you won't need a separate program.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Point of Sale System for Online Store*



Lex87 said:


> I read that Apple is launching their own POS system. I have no idea on the price but here's the link: Apple - Business - Mac Solutions - Retail Point-of-Sale System
> I know Windows has a POS system that's quite popular i guess Apple trying to get in the market as well!


Here's a funny story. Apple just introduced their own POS system in the Apple stores. Pretty neat, they use an ipod touch attached to a card swipe/scanner. You sign on the screen with your finger.

Guess what it replaced? Microsoft's POS. I use to always give the cashier grief about using a Microsoft product in an Apple store.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Point of Sale System for Online Store*



splathead said:


> Here's a funny story. Apple just introduced their own POS system in the Apple stores. Pretty neat, they use an ipod touch attached to a card swipe/scanner. You sign on the screen with your finger.
> 
> Guess what it replaced? Microsoft's POS. I use to always give the cashier grief about using a Microsoft product in an Apple store.


That sounds like the technology the co-founder of Twitter is trying to bring to small businesses with the new project Square.

A little credit card terminal for iphones so anyone can easily accept credit cards for offline purchases.


----------



## dougm (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the help. 

For processing on the go, I am looking at getting Payware's new unit that attaches to the iphone 3g and 3gs. It launches tomorrow and looks faster and more professional than manually having to input all the data. 

I'll give an update once I use it a few times. 

paywaremobile.com/ - Also, they have been really nice in the customer service department.


----------



## TDZ (Jan 17, 2010)

From my experience in owing sports retail stores with an online store to match. A PC and Quickbook's is the way to go. For all my graphic Design needs I am a Mac lover. The main advantage that Quickbooks have over Mac is that they specialize in this area, and your POS and your website with quick books can be intergrated.

So what that means for you is that, if you will be selling the inventory in your retail store online you could run into inventory shortages online because your store inventory is not in sync in real time and you will find your self going back and fourth trying to keep the online inventory update to match your inventory levels . 

But with Quick Book you can sync your POS and your Website so that any online sale that comes through your website will automticaly update your store POS system and keep your sales and inventory in real time across your selling platform. 

This is great when you have a retail store, warehouse with an online store.

I hope this helps I love Mac but for POS I love Quick Books.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

dougm said:


> I am launching a small apparel business in the coming months. We will be doing a few events, but most of our sales will come from online sales. I am looking for a good point of sale system for keeping up to date on inventory.
> 
> My first option was Intuit's POS system, but it doesn't work on Macs. Any ideas?


One of the most savvy and talked about POS systems I've researched for the Mac OS is Lightspeed. They have different flavors (versions) based on your budget. Another one is PayGo, and yet another one is POS-IM's Diamond for Mac. One more to add, that's a more affordable solution for some: Checkout.

These apps are all geared towards true brick 'n mortar stores. You can still buy these apps without having a brick 'n mortar store, though they may be overkill. Read about each and assess your needs to see if these are options. This link features different companies using Macs and some are using the 3 POS systems mentioned.

Also, have you considered a free POS or ERP solution that's Mac friendly? That's what I'm looking into now, as I'm on the Mac OS platform as well.

xTuple and Openbravo are getting LOTS of attention.


----------

